

ActiveInterview Data Backup & Protection Rules - sghael
http://blog.activeinterview.com/2010/11/22/active-interviews-backup-method-7-rules-for-data-protectio/

======
patio11
I can't agree strongly enough that you need a documented, repeatable, tested
process for getting from bare metal to a production system. This is a pain in
the keister -- less of a pain these days with improved tools, but still going
to take some time to do right. It will save years of your life if you have an
emergency, though.

------
PizzaPanther
Postgres is finally catching in terms of replication also:
[http://brandonkonkle.com/blog/2010/oct/20/postgres-9-streami...](http://brandonkonkle.com/blog/2010/oct/20/postgres-9-streaming-
replication-and-django-balanc/)

